

Why your desk job is slowly killing you (2010) - zufallsheld
http://www.nbcnews.com/id/39523298/ns/health-mens_health/

======
ColinWright
There is an extensive, instructive, interesting, and useful discussion from a
previous submission:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1834671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1834671)

Comments there are closed, of course, so if you have anything to add it will
need to be here.

~~~
zufallsheld
Thanks, I tried searching if it was submitted before, but couldn't find
anything.

